
AWS is down (Oregon) - sddhrthrt
https://status.aws.amazon.com/?date=today
======
nodesocket
It's not down for existing instances, but definitely lots of API requests are
extremely slow or failing. See the AWS status page[1] for slowly updated
information.

Terraforming in Oregon is painful, my plan has been refreshing resources for
over 30 minutes.

[1] - [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
bluearchon34
Yeah looks like a cascading failure though.

~~~
throwaway5250
I can't tell if that's a pun or not...

(well played!)

------
QuinnyPig
Yikes. Sea of red on some dashboards here.

~~~
bluearchon34
cant migrate kube cluster cause no ec2 instances :( q.q.

~~~
QuinnyPig
It’s pretty standard that when the control plane is impacted, provisioning
times are… lengthy. :-/

